# Faelan and his 2nd JH Leg



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan and I went up to a stunningly beautiful property today, and Faelan earned his 2nd JH leg. He was a bit weak on the land marking which surprised me, but there was ground haze from the heavy humidity so perhaps that explains the need to hunt - he usually nails his land marks  

On the water, he did me proud!!! No visiting of the decoys, no snatching lily pads and just really really nice work. I would guestimate that 2/3 of the dogs ran the banks and a goodly portion ran banks going out and back but Faelan deserved his meatballs today 

I took some pictures that will hopefully show a bit of the tests and we ended with a tail gating party  The 1st water mark was further than appears in the photo, and the birds landed in some fairly heavy gunk.

Edit: Oh, and the 1st ribbon I received said Master Hunter Pass   Somebody noticed though <sigh>
Edit 2: Rereading this post, I thought I might be clearer - Faelan did not bank run, any of the marks in any of the directions. He also did not go into the coves or over the point of land for the first mark - straight out and while he eyed the bank at one point a 'here' brought his attention back to the straightest, most watery path.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, I just posted on the other thread saying I want all the details, didn't see this thread.
Great job guys!! Congratulations!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

COngrats to Team Faelan!! Half way to his JH!!!! :dblthumb2

And you are right the Dean property is amazing!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats over here too.... Way to go you two . you guys are just racking up those JH legs..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> COngrats to Team Faelan!! Half way to his JH!!!! :dblthumb2
> 
> And you are right the Dean property is amazing!


Thanks 

That property is incredible! The land and water being privately owned - wow - they apparently even have bees since some youngsters came up on an ATV with Honey made on the farm; they were selling it at the Tail Gate party and doing some serious business so it must be good honey too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Congrats over here too.... Way to go you two . you guys are just racking up those JH legs..


But the pictures are better on GRF  The Facebook pic was from my phone


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations. Are you sure he got wet he looks too handsome with his ribbon......You look very nice too. Happy and proud in camo.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What awesome news! Congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WoooHoooo! Way to go Faelan and Sharon! That looks like a really nice test and grounds. Half way there!!! Faelan looks so proud with his ribbon, what a cutie.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on heis 2nd leg, and great pictures!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations next two should be easy. Good job Faelan.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Go Faelan! Sharon you are doing a great job keeping the dogs so well rounded. It makes me tired just thinking about all the training you do.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Go Faelan! Sharon you are doing a great job keeping the dogs so well rounded. It makes me tired just thinking about all the training you do.


LOL - thanks  That truly means a lot.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!! 

Ok I need to know HOW you guys mark the pictures with the fall? I will try to get pics of the set ups at my next test, if I know how to do that. 

How common is live fliers in JH? I don't think Gabby will care, but she has never had one. She has her first JH test in 3 weeks. I wonder if I need to get her to the trainer for some live bird work. His would be shackled.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Ok I need to know HOW you guys mark the pictures with the fall? I will try to get pics of the set ups at my next test, if I know how to do that.
> 
> *How common is live fliers in JH? *I don't think Gabby will care, but she has never had one. She has her first JH test in 3 weeks. I wonder if I need to get her to the trainer for some live bird work. His would be shackled.


Depends on the area apparently. I personally haven't seen a flyer in Juniors but up north apparently it's fairly common. Wouldn't hurt to introduce them if they haven't had shot birds before. She will thank you for it and it will probably crank her up a notch. 
I plan on it (flyer) with my pup even though he won't get them in Sept. 
I marked the photos with an online photo editor.
Photoshop will do it also I assume.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks 

I use Corel or PhotoShop to mark the pictures although I could use some more practice LOL I take the pictures while they are setting up.

For live flyers: Each JH test around here uses at least one and sometimes 2 live flyers - and many dogs need to practice with them first. They may still be alive and they will always be warm and soft. One dog at our test on Saturday had a live one who finally was unceremoniously transported back to the line with the ducks head in the dogs mouth with the body of the duck twirling ... many dogs will refuse to pick up a duck/pheasant etc that is not dead - Faelan did not know what to do with his fighter at his first test and so we failed...

Edit to add thread about not introducing Faelan to live birds
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-hunt-field/80614-about-them-birds.html


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We always have at least one live flyer! It is a very good idea to practice with a live shackled duck so that Faelan will not have a problem picking them up. My first dog Bodie, got his JH, however after his second test the duck bit him the whole way back. Then he failed his next test as again the bird was not dead, and he wasn't taking any chances (this was before I knew about force fetch). Anyhow, it took a lot of work to get him over that issue, and he did eventually get his JH.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Ok I need to know HOW you guys mark the pictures with the fall? I will try to get pics of the set ups at my next test, if I know how to do that.
> 
> *How common is live fliers in JH?* I don't think Gabby will care, but she has never had one. She has her first JH test in 3 weeks. I wonder if I need to get her to the trainer for some live bird work. His would be shackled.


In most cases in this area you'll see two.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we had a live flier on land in each of our JH tests. None on water, though.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yippi! What great news! It was a good weekend for our GRF Field Goldens! Love the pictures, neat to see how the marks were setup. Again, such different terrain! Very pretty!


----------

